
Machine-Independent Virtual Memory Management (1988) - tosh
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.416.6138&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
tosh
Avie Tavanian later joined NeXt and then eventually became CTO at Apple and
Richard Rashid later joined Research at Microsoft

